# Rollo now looks like a Schnauzer :(



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Just got Rollo back from the Groomer. She has cut him like a schnauzer - square jaw and layers on his ears. Very upset. I wanted his coat cut short as he has been very hot and uncomfortable lately in the dry sunny spell we are having, his curly/wavy coat is very thick. Took him to the beach yesterday and his tongue was hanging down almost to his knees, even though I took a lot of water for him.

I keep taking groomer pictures of havanese with short coats but she doesn't seem to understand, even cut his bangs away to nothing. Oh well, will wait for it to grow and try elsewhere - again. 

Just had to have a rant. Rollo doesn't seem to care however. 

Val


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

There seems to be a lot of groomers that want to cut Havanese to look like that. I don’t get it! At least Rollo isn’t embarrassed about his hair cut like we humans are when we receive a bad hairdo at the salon!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Sorry for your bad experience with the groomer.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

It will be OK! If you would like to feel better I can show you about 3 grooming that went wrong with my Duke... the one time "he was a baby" and they SHAVED HIS NOSE.. i'm sure the fourm is still on here. I cried for weeks.. but guess what it grew back  ... oh here it is https://www.havaneseforum.com/82-introduce-yourself/121457-duke-my-doggie.html

Find a groomer and the only way is trial and error! Now Duke is perfectly groomed


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you everyone. Havanese are quite rare in my area, no one, including groomers seem to have heard of them. I have found that they seem to have two or three cutting 'styles' and can't take in anything you want that is slightly different. Grrrrrr. that was Rollo who hates going to the groomer. I have found someone else who says she has another Havanese on her books so hopefully she will know what to do when I take Rollo to her in August. For now I have a Havanese/Schnauzer 

Duke the Dog - they have cut, not shaved, the hair on Rollo's nose very short and left his cheek hair long then cut along his jaw line which looks odd but as you say, will grow. Poor little Duke, that shaved nose looked quite drastic - no wonder you cried.

Picture of Rollo below, looking a bit ragged again because we went straight down to the beach after grooming - he was chasing gulls into the sea. He really hates gulls.

Val


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Val said:


> Thank you everyone. Havanese are quite rare in my area, no one, including groomers seem to have heard of them. I have found that they seem to have two or three cutting 'styles' and can't take in anything you want that is slightly different. Grrrrrr. that was Rollo who hates going to the groomer. I have found someone else who says she has another Havanese on her books so hopefully she will know what to do when I take Rollo to her in August. For now I have a Havanese/Schnauzer
> 
> Duke the Dog - they have cut, not shaved, the hair on Rollo's nose very short and left his cheek hair long then cut along his jaw line which looks odd but as you say, will grow. Poor little Duke, that shaved nose looked quite drastic - no wonder you cried.
> 
> ...


Sorry you and Rollo had a bad grooming experience. My last Hav Apollo was the first Hav my groomers had handled 15 years ago. I got lucky though they were the same groomers that took care of my Yorkie and they asked lots of questions about how I wanted him groomed. The good news is his hair will grow out pretty fast. Apollo had a very thick coat and he'd get matted sometimes despite my best efforts and he'd end up with a cut not much different from Rollo's, he'd be back to looking like a teddy bear in a month.

I've got Nico in full coat right now, he is a red sable Irish pied. I'm trying not to cut his coat until I have to because his gorgeous color is going to change lol. I swear his hair is more work than mine!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Val said:


> Thank you everyone. Havanese are quite rare in my area, no one, including groomers seem to have heard of them. I have found that they seem to have two or three cutting 'styles' and can't take in anything you want that is slightly different. Grrrrrr. that was Rollo who hates going to the groomer. I have found someone else who says she has another Havanese on her books so hopefully she will know what to do when I take Rollo to her in August. For now I have a Havanese/Schnauzer
> 
> Duke the Dog - they have cut, not shaved, the hair on Rollo's nose very short and left his cheek hair long then cut along his jaw line which looks odd but as you say, will grow. Poor little Duke, that shaved nose looked quite drastic - no wonder you cried.
> 
> ...


Gosh , Rollo still looks quite cute!
It'll grow back very quickly!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I think proper grooming takes more than the electric shears, especially around the face. If they don't know how to use scissors, then they won't be able to achieve the look you want.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Rollo still looks cute to me. Maybe being a beach boy a really short cut is a good thing.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Val said:


> Just got Rollo back from the Groomer. She has cut him like a schnauzer - square jaw and layers on his ears. Very upset. I wanted his coat cut short as he has been very hot and uncomfortable lately in the dry sunny spell we are having, his curly/wavy coat is very thick. Took him to the beach yesterday and his tongue was hanging down almost to his knees, even though I took a lot of water for him.
> 
> I keep taking groomer pictures of havanese with short coats but she doesn't seem to understand, even cut his bangs away to nothing. Oh well, will wait for it to grow and try elsewhere - again.
> 
> ...


The most logical question is: why are you still using this groomer? Groomers are like hairdressers. A few are good, some not so good, a lot are bad. Your groomer apparently knows one way to cut a dog and she's most likely not going to change. Find someone who has poodles and are getting good cuts. Ask who their going to. Poodle hair is like Havanese hair ... it's hair not fur.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Val said:


> Thank you everyone. Havanese are quite rare in my area, no one, including groomers seem to have heard of them. I have found that they seem to have two or three cutting 'styles' and can't take in anything you want that is slightly different. Grrrrrr. that was Rollo who hates going to the groomer. I have found someone else who says she has another Havanese on her books so hopefully she will know what to do when I take Rollo to her in August. For now I have a Havanese/Schnauzer
> 
> Duke the Dog - they have cut, not shaved, the hair on Rollo's nose very short and left his cheek hair long then cut along his jaw line which looks odd but as you say, will grow. Poor little Duke, that shaved nose looked quite drastic - no wonder you cried.
> 
> ...


He's so cute! I bet it's growing back already, How's he feeling with his cut I wonder.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Val said:


> Just got Rollo back from the Groomer. She has cut him like a schnauzer - square jaw and layers on his ears. Very upset. I wanted his coat cut short as he has been very hot and uncomfortable lately in the dry sunny spell we are having, his curly/wavy coat is very thick. Took him to the beach yesterday and his tongue was hanging down almost to his knees, even though I took a lot of water for him.
> 
> I keep taking groomer pictures of havanese with short coats but she doesn't seem to understand, even cut his bangs away to nothing. Oh well, will wait for it to grow and try elsewhere - again.
> 
> ...


Good groomers are rare. Don't take Rollo back. You can't teach a bad or not-so-good groomer how to give a good hair style and cut. Stay away from places like Petco. If you see a poodle with a good hair cut ask the owner who they go to. Poodles and Havanese have human hair not fur. It's a month or more before you can get an appointment with my groomer. Once you find you get on their list for a regular cut, give a good tip, plan ahead. Once you're a regular they'll often squeeze you in for an unexpected need.

My groomer has been trying to find someone because they're booked so far ahead, but good groomers are hard to find.


----------

